# Dell Inspiron n5110 Hardware



## asnextage (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,

I have a Dell Inspiron n5110 laptop and this laptop has two graphics cards, i.e. Intel and Nvidia. I'd like to use two graphics cards, should I use BumbleBee like Linux or another program to change the graphics?

My friend took me to install FreeBSD first. I use the USB3 (he had installed for me) but now it is not possible. If I do the kernel update will it solve the problem?


----------

